# Đơn vị thi công máy lạnh âm trần LG chuyên nghiệp, uy tín, giá tốt nhất miền Nam



## diem.hlv123 (19/11/20)

*5 tiêu chí so sánh để lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG.*


Xét riêng về mảng sản phẩm, máy lạnh âm trần chính là loại máy chiếm được nhiều cảm tình nhất của khách hàng bởi khả năng phù hợp và làm mát toàn diện cho không gian rất tốt. Trong khi đó, Daikin và LG lại là 2 thương hiệu máy lạnh nổi tiếng toàn châu Á, với doanh số bán ra luôn ở mức cao nhất…

++ Bài viết tham khảo thêm: 
 1. Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
 2.  Máy lạnh âm trần LG

Vậy, những tiêu chí nào để so sánh 2 thương hiệu *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* và *máy lạnh âm trần LG* để đi đến quyết định lắp đặt cho không gian?








_Một bệnh viện lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin thẩm mỹ_




*VỀ NƠI SẢN XUẤT.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin*: Được sản xuất chủ yếu ở Thái Lan, tuy nhiên những năm gần đây thì Daikin đã đặt thêm nhà máy tại Malaysia và Việt Nam để mở rộng sản xuất, nhằm mang đến những sản phẩm chất lượng mà giá cả mềm hơn. Do vậy mà máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có rất nhiều model, mẫu mã và loại gas sử dụng.



*Máy lạnh âm trần LG*: Được sản xuất chủ yếu ở Thái Lan/Hàn Quốc, máy lạnh âm trần LG tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter (chỉ có 1 model suy nhất), với mong muốn mang lại không gian mát mẻ nhưng ưu tiên bảo vệ môi trường và hạn chế chi phí điện, điều này chính là điểm thích thú lớn nhất mà khách hàng dành cho LG.










_Một không gian lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG - Thương hiệu nổi tiếng hàng đầu châu Á_




*VỀ THIẾT KẾ MẶT NẠ THỔI GIÓ.*


Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin có thiết kế mặt nạ dàn lạnh đồng nhất, có nghĩa là dù cho máy 1.5hp hay 3.0hp hay 5.0hp... thì thiết kế dàn lạnh của nó cũng đồng nhất với kích thước 950*950mm, với hướng thổi 360 độ, có thể lắp máy theo bất cứ hướng nào và dễ dàng điều chỉnh độ cao.



Máy lạnh âm trần LG có kích thước dàn lạnh 840*840mm với bề dày dao động từ 205mm đến 288mm, có 4 khe hướng thổi gió. Vẻ ngoài của mặt nạ thổi gió lại là thứ thu hút người dùng, với thiết kế đạt được giải thưởng IF – giải thưởng cao nhất của thiết kế dàn lạnh điều hòa.




Nếu bạn yêu thích vẻ ngoài tinh tế, thiết kế chuẩn Hàn nhẹ nhàng thì máy lạnh âm trần LG là sự lựa chọn.
Còn nếu bạn muốn một loại máy lạnh có hướng thổi tròn và đều hơn thì máy lạnh âm trần Daikin sẽ tốt hơn.


+++ Tin nên đọc: Vì sao lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần lại là lựa chọn tốt nhất cho chủ đầu tư?





Hình ảnh chụp thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Daikin sau khi Hải Long Vân lắp đặt hoàn thành:










Hình ảnh chụp thực tế máy lạnh âm trần LG sau khi Hải Long Vân lắp đặt hoàn thành:











*VỀ PHONG CÁCH LÀM MÁT.*


Không giống như các dòng máy treo tường bình thường cần đến 5-6 phút để căn phòng được mát hoàn toàn mà đôi khi lưu lượng gió còn không đều, người ngồi xa có thể sẽ không được mát, với máy lạnh âm trần Daikin và LG thì chỉ cần 3 phút là không gian của bạn đã ngập tràn trong sự mát mẻ.

Hướng thổi 360 độ và 4 hướng giúp lưu lượng gió được phân bố toàn diện hơn mọi ngóc ngách khiến cho không khí được đều hơn mà không bị ứ đọng tại một chỗ.











*VỀ KHẢ NĂNG TIẾT KIỆM ĐIỆN.*


Hai hãng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG đều áp dụng công nghệ Inverter và công nghệ kiểm soát năng lượng nên khả năng tiết kiệm điện của chúng có thể đạt mức 50% điện năng tiêu thụ. Chính vì thế, khi sử dụng hệ thống máy lạnh này, bạn sẽ không phải quá lo lắng về mức tiêu thụ điện năng của sản phẩm này.











*VỀ GIÁ MÁY.*



Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 18.050.000đ – 42.050.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin dòng Inverter: 19.550.000đ – 48.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần LG dòng Inverter: 20.800.000đ – 35.200.000đ


*Mặt hạn chế của 2 sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin và LG.*


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin: *Có quá nhiều model, nơi sản xuất và sử dụng môi chất lạnh khác nhau khiến người tiêu dùng khó lựa chọn. Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng liên tục và giá khá cao.



*Máy lạnh âm trần LG: *Là sản phẩm thuộc tầm trung, chế độ bảo hành ít nên khách hàng còn e ngại.


Bên cạnh đó, vì là dòng thổi trực tiếp cho nên, hãy tránh việc ngồi trực tiếp dưới hướng thổi của máy, vì nếu để nhiệt độ quá thấp thì người dùng có thể cảm thấy hơi ngộp.


*Vậy nên lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG?.*


Dù là Daikin hay LG, mục đích cuối cùng của việc lắp đặt máy lạnh cho một không gian nào đó cũng là muốn mang đến một địa điểm mát mẻ, thoải mái hơn cho người dùng. Tuy nhiên, để chỉ ra chính xác đâu mới là thương hiệu bạn nên đầu tư, dựa vào sản phẩm thôi chưa đủ, mà phải tùy vào sở thích thiết kế, đặc điểm không gian, điều kiện kinh tế,… thì mới có thể đưa ra quyết định chính xác được.



*ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN HAY LG VỚI GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam. Với vị trí là đại lý cấp 1 được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng, cam kết những mặt hàng mà chúng tôi cung cấp đều chất lượng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 hãng sẽ xuất giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Về kinh nghiệm lắp đặt, Hải Long Vân tự tin với tay nghề 7 năm của mình sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian với hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG hài lòng nhất cho bạn. Có thể tham khảo thêm tại CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết thêm chi tiết.



Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin - LG:
























*NGOÀI LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN HAY LG, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU KHÁC KHÔNG?*


Thực tế không phải lúc nào bạn muốn mua thì cũng có hàng, hoặc muốn đầu tư vào những sản phẩm ở phân khúc chất lượng mà luôn có hàng sẵn hay đủ điều kiện kinh tế.




Với máy lạnh âm trần Daikin, bạn có thể thay thế bằng các sản phẩm như: máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic, máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba,…
Còn máy lạnh âm trần LG, là sản phẩm thuộc mức giá tầm trung, bạn hãy tham khảo về: máy lạnh âm trần Gree, máy lạnh âm trần Reetech hoặc máy lạnh âm trần Sumikura…


=> Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về các sản phẩm, hãy click vào đường link được gắn ở mỗi cái tên, hoặc gọi ngay vào Hotline 0901 329 411 để Ms My tư vấn, hỗ trợ báo giá nhanh nhất cho bạn nhé!



*LỜI KẾT.*
Lưu ngay 2 Hotline:




0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật.
0901 329 411: Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng.


Chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt kịp thời để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chính xác nhất tổng chi phí cần lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Daikin hay LG cho công trình của bạn. Liên hệ ngay bất kể khi nào bạn có như cầu để chúng tôi giữ khuyến mãi cực sốc về giá máy cho bạn nhé!



Nguồn link:




MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ
https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/may-lanh/am-tran-lg
Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/5-tieu-chi-so-sanh-de-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-daikin-hay-lg.html


----------

